# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Ajouter une view dans la camera

## glassto

Bonjour, jutilise AVfoundation pour la capture dimage et cherche un moyen dajouter un frame sur la capture directement.
En rsumer quelque chose qui ressemble  cette image : 



Je russi  faire un layout et ajouter la camera  un endroit prcis du layout mais pas ajouter un layout dans la camera.

voici mon code :



```

```

Mon but final et que quand je click sur capturer je rcupre juste limage a lintrieur de la frame interne ; mais que lensemble de la view soit dans la camera.

Merci de votre aide.

----------


## glassto

J'ai finalement trouv une solution.

en fait apres avoir cr la cam j'ajoute les layer des view que je veux ajouter  la cam :



```

```

puis apres la capture, couper l'image:



```

```

Merci

----------

